# Help with Cherry Tarts..



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

I am NOT a cook or a baker. I can do basic cookies and stuff if I have an easy recipe to follow...but I can't figure out much else. 

I have some frozen tart shells and a can of cherry pie filling. I want to combine the two and make cherry tarts. I KNOW people do this all the time, but I can't find anything online. :S Probably because everyone else just knows.

I can't figure out if i need to bake the tart shells first, or put the filling in first? And then how long do I bake it for? I just don't want to wreck something so simple.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

If the tart shells are in a box and frozen, they will need to be baked .... If the filling is cooked, you can spoon it in after the shells are cooked. 
You want your shells to be flaky, so I would not cook them with the filling in them. I would add filling after baking the shells, it is usually already cooked when in the can anyway. You can top it with Cool whip before serving...yummy. You can warm the filled shells in the oven for a few minutes if you want to serve them warm.. I bake almost everything at 350. so that temp should bake your shells......


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you very much! They turned out good! Not soggy at all. Perfect. Now I ate too many..... lol


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Great....I love Lemon ones, too.....


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

GrannyG said:


> Great....I love Lemon ones, too.....


Yes, and key lime, and chocolate baileys, and guava, and I could go on and on and on. Should I send my mailing address?


----------

